# This takes some balls



## Puck it (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Abubob (Nov 6, 2014)

Talk about no fall zone.:blink: about 1:38 sheer 100 ft+ drop.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah, that's a little crazy...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Nov 6, 2014)

Looks like a nice afternoon stroll


----------

